# Best ROI for Colleges



## Semper Fidelis (May 9, 2011)

Average Cost for College - Compare College Costs & ROI

Interesting ROI list where it looks at the average cost of tuition (before and after aid) and calculates return-on-investment based on average compensation of its graduates. My alma matter is 19th on the list. Tuition was about 1/4 of the current price when I attended 21 years ago.


----------



## Elizabeth (May 9, 2011)

My youngest brother is an RPI grad, 1987. ROTC, stayed in Marines for a career(Colonel). Retiring this summer, actually.


----------



## SRoper (May 10, 2011)

In the methodology, it clarifies that it is only looking at those who stop with a bachelor's degree. I think that would tend to skew the results in favor of schools with a large proportion of engineering and computer science graduates.

At least none of ROIs are negative.


----------

